# Tankless and whole house filters



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

Is it required by the manufacture on having to install a filter either on cw inlet or whole house?Thought i start here first i'm dealing with a home warranty customer .... loads of fun:laughing::furious:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

plumbtekkk said:


> Is it required by the manufacture on having to install a filter either on cw inlet or whole house?Thought i start here first i'm dealing with a home warranty customer .... loads of fun:laughing::furious:


 Yes!:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Why, its not really that helpful if you have hard water?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Why, its not really that helpful if you have hard water?


 We have soft water and algae blooms and it will plug up the inlet filter!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

If the water is hard then a softener should be installed. If there's a lot of sediment then you can carbon top that softener to remove the sediment or install a backwashing carbon block filter or just a carbon tank- if the water isn't hard.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What we do if the customer does not have a whole house filter system we install a a 10" canister filter in front of our tankless to protect it i much rather the filter catch all the crap in the water than the screen in the tankless. it's all written in the invoice that it needs to be kept up we provide enough for a year (our Warrenty)


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Having had to deal with litigation issues, the first rule is to install "as per the manufactures installation Instructions" providing this does not create a jurisdictional code violation. If not like it or not you may have voided your warranty and open yourself up for litigation even if the "approved" installation creates a problem


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You need a scale guard filter before the tankless weather you have a carbon filter or not. 

Water conditioners don't help as they bind the minerals in the water but they can get cooked on the heat exchangers because of the high temps used.

Softened water is corrosive and can lead to damage of the plumbing system.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

maria snow said:


> Different techniques are there with the help of which we soft the hard water & then they are going to use.From my past experiences I realized that we have to use cork also at the time of plumbing. These corks are used for joining the pipes. This will help if some problems occurred. These days plumbing supplies cork are on boom as every plumber using it for future helps. So, it is always better to hire some experts for suggestions or give contracts to those firms which are working in this field.


Stick to beer


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

GAN said:


> Having had to deal with litigation issues, the first rule is to install "as per the manufactures installation Instructions" providing this does not create a jurisdictional code violation. If not like it or not you may have voided your warranty and open yourself up for litigation even if the "approved" installation creates a problem


I was under the impression Manufacutres Code over rides local codes...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I was under the impression Manufacutres Code over rides local codes...


It's what ever the stricter of the two is...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> It's what ever the stricter of the two is...


 
Yep Yep. as long as the stricker does not cause health or safety conflict (usually doesn't)

For instance in our jurisdiction until we change we only approve "K" type copper for water service installation, where other types of material meets ASTM or CSA standards.


----------

